

Why CoRate is the Future of Content Curation (via crowdsourcing)? - corate
http://blog.corate.us/post/58056684572/crowdrating

======
sourc3
Hi!

We are also trying the same concept for products. It is called Kritk. We had a
soft launch to family and friends at
[http://alpha.kritk.com](http://alpha.kritk.com)

So far getting comments/reviews from people have been a challenge.

~~~
steason
Most of the consumer prefer branding as an indicator to make the purchasing
decision. FMCG and Electronic goods are brands-driven. F&B's review are
dominated by a lots of food apps and Foursquare. Books, Music Albums, DVD,
Software and Video Gaming are also dominated by review portal.

sourc3, you need to find a very niche market for the product review.

~~~
sourc3
I got that that after the low traction we had in the past weeks. At this
point, I am absolutely on the same page that we need to focus on a single
market to make the comparisons.

Lesson learned, the long and expensive way :)

------
ga19891
This is interesting in understanding user behaviours and maybe can be used for
modelling responses to some interesting problems.

I like the concept. Also, like the chrome ext but not able to sync on mobile
platforms.

Gautam me@gautamanand.in

~~~
steason
Stay tune for our <Gone Mobile> updates =)

------
steason
Hello Start-up Entrepreneurs, Techies & Avid Readers!

CoRate just past one-month-old and still improving. Please give us a shout out
!

Heislyc, YiHang & Steason(Co-Founders of CoRate)

